# Paint Code



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

We are in the process of doing some mods to our 23RS. Does anyone have the paint code for the cabinets?

Thanks!


----------



## DaveRL (Feb 26, 2004)

wicandthing said:


> We are in the process of doing some mods to our 23RS. Does anyone have the paint code for the cabinets?
> 
> Thanks!


The Cabinets are not painted, they are Thermal Foil, I'm not sure you can paint them successfully?


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Industry standard-949 white


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't know about on yours, but on our 2006, the cabinets are covered with a thin vinyl laminate. We had some issues with the cabinet fronts (dealer calls them "stiles") and they had to be replaced because it is impossible to fill in the bad spots with paint. YMMV


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

OK, thanks for the info guys. I'm not repairing any cabinets, just adding some additional storage space, etc. and would like to match the color.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Take one of the doors to a paint store, they will be able to match up some paint for you.

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

camping479 said:


> Take one of the doors to a paint store, they will be able to match up some paint for you.
> 
> Mike


X2... Most any paint store (or Home Depot/Lowes) can computer match colors these days. All they need is a sample about an inch or so in diameter.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Dene (Oct 18, 2006)

It's like the others have said. Home Depot matched up some for us. Hubby had cut a piece off of the bedroom TV shelf to make it smaller. That thing was a total head banger for me. Later we built a couple of shelves for the slideout corner so we carried the scrap to HD and got a perfect match. Wish you were close enough and I would share what I have left over. Buy the smallest amount you can buy unless you have other uses for it. At least it is a good color so maybe someday I'll use it.... that is why we have so much stuff. Always think I will need it someday. lol


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

I bought some spray paint off the self that matches fairly close. *It isn't an exact match.* It works for very small areas.

Krylon Dover White


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

most paint places should know what 949 white is.
(unless you go to home depot)


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

Most of the paint matching computers can't handle anything as big as one of the doors. Plus, as a general rule and based on my experience, the people running them at the local box stores are basically clueless. And, of course, the local lumberyard/contractor supply places close at 4:00.....

Dene, does your can have the color codes on it somewhere? Most of the box stores put them on the cans now.

3ME, I'll check with a local paint supplier for the 949 white.

Anyway, thanks for the replies.


----------



## Dene (Oct 18, 2006)

Wicandthing, I have the can in front of me. It is Glidden Evermore, Eggshell premium interior Paint. Pure White Base 1 EM 6011. Now that was the easy part... The paper tag they put in the lid is there but I don't know how to tell you what it says.

Colorant OZ 48 96 
B Lamp black 0 2 0
C Yellow Oxid 0 5 0
L Raw Umber 0 1 1

Maybe someone here can help or you can print this out and take it to the store.

I do hope this helps.
Dene


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Dene said:


> Wicandthing, I have the can in front of me. It is Glidden Evermore, Eggshell premium interior Paint. Pure White Base 1 EM 6011. Now that was the easy part... The paper tag they put in the lid is there but I don't know how to tell you what it says.
> 
> Colorant OZ 48 96
> B Lamp black 0 2 0
> ...


I think that is just a fancy way of saying industrial white
















Thor


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Not to keep kicking this horse but let me add.

949 is actually a formica laminate color/number.
The thermofoil is made to match that and is called 949 white thermofoil.
These colors have been around so long and so many people and cabinet shops needed to match the color that most of the proffessional paint shops know what it is.

The thermofoil on the cabinet stiles and rails (stiles being vert-rails horiz) could be glued back down if it lifted with contact cement.
It would be better to take the entire peice off and restick the entire piece.since you would see glue lumps otherwise.You could also reface the entire face of a cabinet with 949 white laminate and it would be even stronger than before.

If you go to formica.com you can request a sample chip if needed.

Ed


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> Colorant OZ 48 96
> B Lamp black 0 2 0
> C Yellow Oxid 0 5 0
> L Raw Umber 0 1 1


Lamp black, 2/48ths of an ounce
yellow oxide 5/48ths of an ounce
raw umber 1/48th and 1/96th of an ounce

Those are standard measurements used on the tint dispensing machines you see in the paint store. The formula is probably for a gallon since 949 is so close to a plain white.

Taking a door to a good professional paint store is the route I would take, they will be able to match the color for you with no problem.

Mike


----------



## Dene (Oct 18, 2006)

camping479 said:


> > Colorant OZ 48 96
> > B Lamp black 0 2 0
> > C Yellow Oxid 0 5 0
> > L Raw Umber 0 1 1
> ...


Mike, This formula was for only a Quart not a gallon. Forgot to tell what size can I bought. Thanks for jogging my memory... Dene


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Try here Thermal Foil Cabinets http://www.rhcdoors.com/thermo-doors.htm


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies everyone. Like I said earlier, I'm not trying to repair anything, just match the color on some mods.

Chad


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Depending on what and how much you need there are ways to match the existing paneling by using some of the existing panels. A good example is the dinette seat bottoms. They are thin already and if you remove them and use them as templates to make new bottoms. You will have two big pieces of panel that match the wall paneling. The same thing can be done with the under side of the bunks if you need white. I did this on both and when I reistalled them I used oak door skins as the laminate and stained them to match the existing trim color. As far a drawer faces I ordered several from Home depot and they match the color perfect and were inexpensive. They cost somewhere around 25.00 for two drawer fronts that measured 25" x 6" and 42" x 6". 
I have also done some repaires to the existing cabnets where the laminate had puckered in the corners. To do this I simply used a hot air gun, the type for heat shrink tubing, heated the area and used a piece of wood dow to smooth out the corner to match. The corner pucker will shrink and reattach to the wood and become one again, just becareful not to over heat and melt the plastic. Good luck and hope this helps, Kirk


----------

